# Added a couple of options to the Quick Links Menu



## Chris (Apr 29, 2006)

You should now see two new links:

- My Posts
- My Threads


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cool. It's nice to be able to keep tabs on your threads at the click of a button.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice, ty.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## David (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been thinking about this feature in the back of my mind for a while, but could never really put my finger on what exactly "it" was.


Thanks!


----------

